# What file are the GenieGO files stored on??



## BYRK (Jul 10, 2008)

I go to the video file of the GG and I see each video has a KFE file and a MP4 file. Or could i just drag the whole video file to my samsung tablet external sd card? 

Thanks


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

IIRC, the GenieGo app cannot read of an SD card


----------



## BYRK (Jul 10, 2008)

Sent from my SCH-I500 using DBSTalk mobile app

Thanks


----------

